# Solved: How can I ID USB cable version?



## ozegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

I have a Bizlink Technology USB cable still in it's plastic package - been going through some odds and ends and found it. How can I identify whether it is USB 1.0, 1.1 or 2.0? There are markings on it, but none that to me directly specify the USB version. The markings are:

E164571 91 (I think) AWM 2725 VW-1 60 degrees C 30V Bizlink technology

Any help appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Most USB cables will usually work with 2.0 anyway, I have an assortment of cables for my many USB 2.0 disks, and I've never had a problem with any of them. I know some of them are older than USB 2.0, so they have to be 1.1 cables.


----------



## ozegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

Yes, but I thought that if the USB device was 2.0 and the cable was version 1.x, that the speed would be limited to 1.x as it goes through the cable? Any ideas on how to ID it John? I am planning to get a USB 2.0 printer - it doesn't come with cable so I could use this cable rather than buy another one - was just trying to see if I could ID it to ensure it was "up to speed".


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

ozegirl, I doubt you'd see any noticable difference, on the printer, using either cable. If it were for an external hard drive, yes, you would benifit from the correct cable.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

"Ideally, yes. USB 2.0 architecture uses the same cables and connectors as USB 1.1 compliant products. Unforunately, only 3 out of 11 cables on the market are certified as USB 1.1 compliant. You may run into the cables that cause problems connecting high-speed peripherals. To avoid negative user experience, most vendors include USB 2.0 compliant cables with their USB 2 PCI cards and peripherals." -From EverythingUSB


----------



## ozegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone so far for your comments...I find it incredulous that the version can't be determined from the cable, unlike ethernet cable which is marked "Cat 5, Cat 6" ...or whatever


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

I kinda gathered that from the above quote it probably won't matter as they used "same cables and connectors". I agree with you though it should be labled anyway.


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

From what I gather, from a google search, is USB 2 cables should be marked A/B in the writing on the cable. Some places say it doesn't matter and some say it does. I also read the same as Grips posted about most cables not being even up to 1.0 standards. I guess the only way to ensure a good cable, is to buy a new brand name one that states it's USB 2.


----------



## ozegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought A/B was to denote the 2 connector end types, rather than anything to do with the speed - however, maybe the requirement to put that label on came with the introduction of USB 2.0?

I don't know how soon I'll be getting the printer (actually a multifunction), so I won't know till I try - I think for printing the speed is not so critical but I think it makes a difference with scanning, from what I have heard.


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

I looked thru my cables and only the newer ones have the A/B marking on the cable itself which would indicate USB 2.(maybe) That wouldn't have any thing to do with the ends since the cable manufacturer can't know what ends are going to be installed.
Anyway, I bought a new printer a few weeks ago and it did not come with a cable. Didn't know that until I opened the box. For the price they get for ink cartridges, it looks like they could at least supply a cable with the printer.


----------



## ozegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

Seems to be a growing trend (leaving out the cable). I guess a starter ink cartridge will become a thing of the past too.... 

Thanks again everyone for the input ....I have since found on another site someone stated that there is no marking on usb cables to indicate version...I just didn't know if some of the numbers that _*were*_ on the cable stood for the speed version.

I'm just going to try the one I've got & see how it goes...if necessary, then go buy a known 2.0 cable.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As its for a printer, even USB 1.1 speed wuld be much faster than the printer can handle the data. If it will not handle USB 2.0 speed, you may not know or care?


----------



## ozegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

Except that it's not just a printer - I changed my initial reference to printer a few posts ago to "multifunction" - it's a printer/scanner/copier and it is USB 2.0 compliant, and I have USB 2.0 on the computer, which is why I was asking about the USB 2.0 cables. Thanks to GripS for the tip from everything USB - I went to the site & had a good read through the FAQ's there as well as the forums. I now understand much better - it's not so much a case of getting a "1.1" cable or a "2.0" cable - more that some cables are high quality and others aren't - the USB 2.0 requires high quality cables for the high speed to function. So as long as I have a good cable, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, what I'd do is use the cable you have. If it works well, problem solved, if not, time for a new cable.


----------



## ozegirl (Jun 21, 2003)

What I figured. Just wondered if I was missing something in being able to "read" the cable - surely it's time the manufacturer's labelled them!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It might be time, but it's not happening yet.


----------

